# Rabbit urinates while sleeping - Incontinence?



## Spc (Aug 4, 2009)

My male mini rex sometimes urinates while he is sleeping. I've noticed that this happens only at night; he never pees while sleeping during the day. At night it seems to happen almost every time he sleeps, and it seems like he doesn't notice. 

As a result he ends up lying in his own urine. Could this be a sign of incontinence?

The rabbit is 5 months old and intact. I've had him for about two months and this problem started about 2 weeks ago. He seems healthy otherwise. He eats well, his poop looks normal, and he has a lot of energy. I feed him a lot of fresh grass and hay, and limited pellets. His litterbox habits are extremely good when he's awake.


----------



## tonyshuman (Aug 5, 2009)

This is strange--I've never heard of it. I have heard of rabbits urinating and not knowing about it though, which was an issue of incontinence, usually due to nerve damage.

How do you know he's asleep when he does it? My guys don't seem to sleep when I'm around, and when they do, it's in a "sitting hen" pose, so their bottom isn't visible. Is your guy lying around with his bits in the air and then peeing? Is he sitting in some weird position? I'm just confused as to how you know he's asleep when he does it.

Is his urine normal looking in color?


----------



## Spc (Aug 5, 2009)

I can tell when he's sleeping by the way he's lying down. When he sleeps his eyes close slightly and his nose stops twitching.

He sleeps on his stomach with his legs folded under him. It looks like a normal sleeping position and his tail isn't lifted. 

He doesn't change his posture to pee, so I can just see a puddle form behind him.

The urine looks normal. It's either clear or slightly yellow.


----------



## tonyshuman (Aug 5, 2009)

Ok, that makes more sense. I haven't heard of a bunny peeing in their sleep, but it's possible that young rabbits, like young people, have that problem. Urinary incontinence can also be a sign of urinary tract infection, sludge, or stones. A vet can do a urinalysis to determine this. They usually present with crystals in the urine or thicker urine for sludge and stones, or blood swirls for an infection as well, but not always.


----------



## Pipp (Aug 5, 2009)

This really seems unusual to me and needs to be checked out. A don't think a urinary tract infection always means blood in the urine, I think it has to be a bad one for the clots of blood to show. 

Clear urine can signal problems as well (kidney?), but that's unusual in a bunny that young. 

I'd definitely get him to a vet. Are you planning on getting him neutered? You can have it all looked at in a pre-neuter check up. 


sas


----------



## Spc (Aug 5, 2009)

I'll try to find a good vet in the area (should've done that sooner). I'm not planning to get him neutered but I'll probably get a checkup done anyway.

I don't see why he can control his bladder just fine when he's awake...


----------



## Pipp (Aug 5, 2009)

Spc wrote:


> I don't see why he can control his bladder just fine when he's awake...



He's making a concentrated effort? 

Does his facial expression look any different than it used to when he's awake and peeing? Does he appear to be a little uncomfortable? 

sas :expressionless:


----------



## Pipp (Aug 5, 2009)

If you didn't see this before, there are a few Nova Scotia vets listed here: 

http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=49159&forum_id=75


sas


----------



## Spc (Aug 5, 2009)

He definitely notices when he has to go when he's awake. If he's out of the cage he'll run back in to use the litterbox.

I haven't noticed his expressions but he has no difficulty urinating, doesn't strain, and doesn't seem uncomfortable.


----------



## bunnybot (Sep 20, 2021)

Sorry to revive this old thread, but this is exactly what we're experiencing with our 5 month bunny. Clear puddles while resting. Did you figure out what it was and how to fix? Vet says it's not an emergency and isn't booking till months out.


----------

